# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  OTE VDSL Configuration

## d.stathopoulos

Καλησπέρα, 

Προσπαθώ να settάρω ένα Cisco 1941 με VDSL σε ΟΤΕ. 
To configuration είναι:



```
interface Ethernet0/0/0.835
 description "VDSL Connection"
 encapsulation dot1Q 835
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip flow ingress
 pppoe enable group global
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!
interface Dialer0
 description "----- INTERNET 1 OTE -----"
 ip address negotiated
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1492
 ip flow ingress
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username xxxx@otenet.gr password 7 xxxxx
 no cdp enable
```

Παρόλα αυτά δεν συχρονίζει - τι κάνω λάθος;

----------


## d.stathopoulos

το configuration είναι σωστό - είχα κάνει λάθος στο username/password !!! 

το βρήκα με 



```
#debug ppp authentication
```

----------

